# malawicichlidscanada



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

Has anyone dealt with these guys before?

www.malawicichlidscanada.com


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes I dealt with Damian twice in three days this past week. I found him to be very easy to deal with and a no nonsense guy which is what I like. 

I was the seller and I didn't go to his place so I can't say I've seen his setup but I've heard good things from a couple of knowledgeable people that have. 

I wrote two positive reviews on another forum where he made contact with me and I recommend him to everyone I know. 
--
Paul


----------

